# New Sinclair Ferguson book on Marrow Controversy



## reaganmarsh (Jan 13, 2016)

Greetings PB brethren,

Sinclair Ferguson has released a new book with the Marrow Controversy as its backdrop, entitled 'The Whole Christ: Legalism, Antinomianism, and Gospel Assurance.' This looks great! 

WTS Books is offering a rather good sale on both Dr. Ferguson's volume and the Marrow of Modern Divinity. 

You may access the page here: http://www.wtsbooks.com/the-whole-C...ill-matters-sinclair-b-ferguson-9781433548000


----------



## MW (Jan 13, 2016)

If the book is anything like his audio messages on this subject, this promises to be excellent; but I had better read it myself before I go recommending it. I can say that the title "Whole Christ" has already picked up on the major concern of the Marrowmen.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 14, 2016)

Yes, agreed -- the lectures are outstanding!


----------



## Vox Oculi (Jan 14, 2016)

Newb here: what are the Marrowmen?


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 14, 2016)

Here's the first of the three lectures that gives the historical background.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 14, 2016)

I ordered mine yesterday. I have high hopes and am eager to read it.

I find it encouraging that Dr. Ferguson has obtained endorsements from a fairly wide range of guys whose approaches to the sanctification issue haven't perfectly lined up in recent years. It suggests that (1) perhaps their differences are not actually as great as some would make them out to be, and (2) Dr. Ferguson has produced a work that can help men who differ in their approach to ministry still come together in agreement on a basic theological stance.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 14, 2016)

Interesting thoughts from Mark Jones, on the Marrow in general, after reading Sinclair Ferguson's book.

http://www.reformation21.org/blog/2...l&st_refDomain=www.facebook.com&st_refQuery=/


----------



## MW (Jan 14, 2016)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Interesting thoughts from Mark Jones, on the Marrow in general, after reading Sinclair Ferguson's book.
> 
> http://www.reformation21.org/blog/2...l&st_refDomain=www.facebook.com&st_refQuery=/



The history of the Marrow holds interest for evangelical Calvinists because of what the Marrow stood for in the context of declining Calvinism in the first quarter of the eighteenth century. Having found it interesting for that reason I find the linked article to be quite uninteresting. It is rather boring in comparison to the real story of the Marrow.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 14, 2016)

Vox Oculi said:


> Newb here: what are the Marrowmen?



I am Marrow Man!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 14, 2016)

Marrow Man said:


> Vox Oculi said:
> 
> 
> > Newb here: what are the Marrowmen?
> ...



I was waiting for a joke along those lines! 

Do y'all think Jones raises a valid point as regarding Fisher being duplicitous?

(Even if he does, the Marrow of Modern Divinity is still such a valuable book that I'd read it like I read Baxter -- insightful and tremendously helpful in many respects.)


----------



## MW (Jan 14, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Do y'all think Jones raises a valid point as regarding Fisher being duplicitous?



The times were a-changing. It is easy to look back from a settled point of orthodoxy and charge men with duplicity. But whether he was or not, the book itself has a value which is separate from its authorship. Digging up dirt on the author in seventeenth century England does nothing to detract from the importance of the work in eighteenth century Scotland.



reaganmarsh said:


> (Even if he does, the Marrow of Modern Divinity is still such a valuable book that I'd read it like I read Baxter -- insightful and tremendously helpful in many respects.)



I would read the Marrow through the lens of Boston's notes, who shows the good use which can be made of the book even with some of its dubious phrases. Baxter was forthright, and his errors partake of the same characteristic.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 15, 2016)

MW said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Do y'all think Jones raises a valid point as regarding Fisher being duplicitous?
> ...




That was my basic line of thought as well. If Fisher was flying under the radar, so to speak, as a closet antinomian, it serves to warn us of our own deceitful hearts, and to make us thankful that God can still use our efforts in ministry to bless his people, though we are sinners with feet of clay. 




MW said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > (Even if he does, the Marrow of Modern Divinity is still such a valuable book that I'd read it like I read Baxter -- insightful and tremendously helpful in many respects.)
> ...




Yes indeed; that's exactly what I meant -- Boston's notes are invaluable, and Baxter's errors are generally plain.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 17, 2016)

An article Ferguson adapted from a portion of his new book: https://www.crossway.org/blog/2016/01/why-i-wrote-a-book-about-the-marrow-controversy/


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 17, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Sinclair Ferguson has released a new book with the Marrow Controversy



I just received the eBook version. I love the "Marrow" and loved and have republished Fisher's Catechism (James, not Edward) that reflects Marrow principles. I can't wait to read the new Ferguson book.

Just a reminder, PB members get a 15% discount on the Catechism. Use the code: *PBFISHER

*I found this quote in:
The Story of the Scottish Church: From the Reformation to the Disruption
By Thomas M'Crie

There is no part of the Secession testimony on which we dwell with more unmixed satisfaction than on bearing the unpromising title of “Act concerning the Doctrine of Grace,” which we owe to the labours of Ebenezer Erskine and Alexander Moncreiff, which formed an enlargement of their testimony with respect to injuries done the doctrine of grace by several acts of Assembly, relative to the book entitled the Marrow of Modern Divinity. It is equally worthy of remark that to Messrs. Erskine and [James] Fisher we are indebted for the will-known work called Fisher’s Catechism, which was very generally employed by ministers as their text-book at the public examinations of their people, when both old and young were duly catechised; this was, in fact, a profound system of divinity, and wasspecially devoted to an explanation of the “Marrow doctrines.”


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 19, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Sinclair Ferguson has released a new book with the Marrow Controversy



I am devouring my copy. My prima face review: Jesus Christ is all in all. He is the sum of all Spiritual things. Although I did not run across this scripture yet in the book, it made me think of this verse:

1 Corinthians 1:30 But of him are ye in Christ Jesus, who of God is made unto us wisdom, and righteousness, and sanctification, and redemption:

I highly recommend this book!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 19, 2016)

Ed Walsh said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Sinclair Ferguson has released a new book with the Marrow Controversy
> ...



I'm glad to hear it! I ordered a copy shortly after making the initial post here. Should arrive this week...


----------



## Wayne (Jan 19, 2016)

> I am Marrow Man!



Formerly known as "Rotating Waffle Man"


----------



## Jack K (Jan 19, 2016)

Ed Walsh said:


> 1 Corinthians 1:30 But of him are ye in Christ Jesus, who of God is made unto us wisdom, and righteousness, and sanctification, and redemption:



Excellent verse to bring up. Thanks. I'm all the more eager to read the book now, but am still waiting for mine to be delivered. This is a drawback of living out in the boonies.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 19, 2016)

Jack K said:


> but am still waiting for mine to be delivered



I chose the ebook version. That's why I have it already.
BTW To All - Don't even think of getting the ebook version from Amazon. For some reason, it costs more than the paper versions. I think it was about $23.00 WOW! I got it from the Westminster bookstore.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 20, 2016)

My copy arrived in the mail just yesterday, along with a copy of _The Marrow of Divinity_ itself.

I'm thinking that the first time I read Fisher's work, I'll do without reading Boston's notes, thereby letting Fisher speak for himself. The second time through, I'll include Boston's notes with my reading.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 20, 2016)

bookslover said:


> My copy arrived in the mail just yesterday, along with a copy of The Marrow of Divinity itself



For some reason, these two books are affecting me powerfully. Maybe I am foolish, but these are thy thoughts just now:

I’ve been singing and crying and praying and crying some more. Even in front of my family, I can’t but cry with tears for the wonderful grace of God to me the chief of sinners: This is what reading the “Whole Christ” is doing to me.

I am no longer a young man, but I am crying out, “Life! Life! Eternal Life!” There is yet hope for me because of Christ, who is my life.

I found myself singing--Well, trying to sing but snivelling the words instead to this old song from my early Assembly of God days. I sang it then, but I know it now. I am His, and He is mine. Forever…

Marvelous grace of our loving Lord,
Grace that exceeds our sin and our guilt!
Yonder on Calvary’s mount outpoured,
There where the blood of the Lamb was spilled.

Refrain:
Grace, grace, God’s grace,
Grace that will pardon and cleanse within;
Grace, grace, God’s grace,
Grace that is greater than all our sin!

Sin and despair, like the sea waves cold,
Threaten the soul with infinite loss;
Grace that is greater, yes, grace untold,
Points to the refuge, the mighty cross.
Dark is the stain that we cannot hide;
What can we do to wash it away?
Look! There is flowing a crimson tide,
Brighter than snow you may be today.
Marvelous, infinite, matchless grace,
Freely bestowed on all who believe!
You that are longing to see His face,
Will you this moment His grace receive?

Did I remember to say I recommend this book? 
—Especially to pastors and elders.

Have a great day!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 20, 2016)

I wonder if the release of Ferguson's book will encourage Dr. Lachman to republish his work on the Marrow Controversy.

I hope so.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 20, 2016)

Pilgrim72 said:


> I wonder if the release of Ferguson's book will encourage Dr. Lachman to republish his work on the Marrow Controversy.
> 
> I hope so.



Which book is that??? Do tell!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 20, 2016)

Here it is on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Marrow-Contro...53323627&sr=8-1&keywords=david+lachman+marrow

His daughter sometimes posts here, maybe she can give us an update.


----------



## MW (Jan 20, 2016)

Pilgrim72 said:


> I wonder if the release of Ferguson's book will encourage Dr. Lachman to republish his work on the Marrow Controversy.
> 
> I hope so.



I hope so too.


----------



## PaulMc (Jan 20, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Yes, agreed -- the lectures are outstanding!



Thanks for the link - I enjoyed the first lecture at the weekend and am looking forward to listening to the others. It shed great light on the real issues at hand in the controversy.


----------



## MW (Jan 20, 2016)

Ed Walsh said:


> I am no longer a young man, but I am crying out, “Life! Life! Eternal Life!” There is yet hope for me because of Christ, who is my life.



Ed, That is wonderful. May God give us grace to lay hold of it and keep hold of it.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 20, 2016)

Pilgrim72 said:


> Here it is on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Marrow-Contro...53323627&sr=8-1&keywords=david+lachman+marrow
> 
> His daughter sometimes posts here, maybe she can give us an update.



Thank you! I'd never heard of this book before today. But $159? Ouch!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 21, 2016)

Another excerpt from the book, this time the foreword by Tim Keller: http://www.thegospelcoalition.org/article/4-lessons-for-the-bedeviling-sanctification-debate


----------



## KMK (Feb 1, 2016)

I received mine today. Are Boston's notes on Fisher included in his Whole Works? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Feb 1, 2016)

*The Marrow of Modern Divinity*



KMK said:


> Are Boston's notes on Fisher included in his Whole Works?



It takes up most of volume seven. Enjoy!


----------



## Ed Walsh (Feb 1, 2016)

KMK said:


> Are Boston's notes on Fisher included



I'm sorry. I don't think the notes are included. Better double check. If not, it is worth buying the book. Check Westminster Book Store; and I know Amazon has it. It's a well formatted book with plenty of room to add your own notes.

Boston Vol 7 pg 143 says this:

Edit: I guess the notes ARE included after all. They are in all the footnotes.

WITH NOTES,
BY
THE LATE REV. THOMAS BOSTON


Boston, T. (1850). The Whole Works of Thomas Boston: An Explication of the Assembly’s Shorter Catechism. (S. M‘Millan, Ed.) (Vol. 7, p. 143). Aberdeen: George and Robert King.


----------



## KMK (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks. I have Boston's Works on my kindle which harder to navigate than physical books. (But a great deal more space efficient.)


----------



## Ed Walsh (Feb 4, 2016)

*The Whole Christ*



Ed Walsh said:


> This is what reading “The Whole Christ” is doing to me. (see post #21)



It was so good for my soul that I am nearly finished reading it for the second time in about three weeks.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 6, 2016)

Tim Challies posted quite a positive piece on Ferguson's book: http://www.challies.com/book-review...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Jack K (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes, it's a good book. I seldom take notes when I read, but with this book I found myself stopping again and again to jot down key points. Ended up with several pages of notes.


----------



## Edward (Feb 7, 2016)

For those in the Metroplex - WTS is selling it for $17, but Post Office shipping showed $5 and UPS ground was $10 for me. The bookstore at Park Cities Presbyterian has a few at $18. (Amazon is $20.98). Bookstore hours Monday through Friday, 9:00 am-5:00 pm (to 6:00 pm on Wednesday).


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 7, 2016)

My copy finally arrived this weekend. I'm very much looking forward to reading it, now that I've got almost a dozen posts about it! Ha!


----------

